# 65 Bucket Seat Question



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a non destructive way to remove the chrome retaining button that is located at the pivot points where seat back hinges on the seat bottom. This is on a 65 GTO bucket seat. Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

O-G...not familiar with the procedure....but "they" do make new ones....maybe ask RUKEE, or CRUSTYSACK......Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

forked prybar or a screwdriver on each side they are pressed on and the new ones press on too.....:cheers


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Once removed the tangs can be re-bent to re-install , if not the repo.s from PY do fit surprisingly one of the few repo. items that does fit .


----------

